# I live in Corpus Christi and there are NO real photography stores here



## johnh2005 (Jun 13, 2011)

When I search for Photography Stores Corpus Christi, I get Walgreens, HEB (The local grocery store) and the lone Best Buy we have.  While I did buy my camera at Best Buy (it was actually the best buy!) their selection is VERY limited and the knowledge of all but two employees is just sad...

With that said, I am looking into heading to either Houston or San Antonio to go to a couple of good camera stores to get some hands on time with some equipment.  Anyone from either of those two places know of any good stores to go to?

Also, anyone in the Corpus Christi area interested in getting together to go shooting?  I am very new to photography so I would probably learn a lot from just about any one =)  There is one camera club here and they have their own forums.  They have 6 members and ONLY the moderator has posted on their forums.  

Just reply to this thread or shoot me a PM.  Thanks!


----------



## Breaux (Jun 13, 2011)

In Houston, I like Camera Co-op.

Website: Houston Camera Coop


----------



## Ron Evers (Jun 14, 2011)

It seems that Digital killed off many camera stores.


----------



## Kbarredo (Jun 14, 2011)

I know how you feel. All I have is london drugs.


----------



## Mlcarawan (Jun 14, 2011)

I live just about 30 minutes north of CC...  I do the majority of my shopping online.


----------



## usayit (Jun 14, 2011)

Ron Evers said:


> It seems that Digital killed off many camera stores.



yup  went from 5 to 2 ( 1 barely surviving) in my area.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 14, 2011)

Sad. The camera store in my city I deal with is usually higher than online plus charges me taxes.  I usually offer them my business 1st, many times they come close and I purchase from them anyway.


----------



## Kbarredo (Jun 14, 2011)

Ron Evers said:


> It seems that Digital killed off many camera stores.


I don't understand why though. You think after making cameras more user friendly more people are using cameras. Wouldn't that up the sales.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jun 14, 2011)

Kbarredo said:


> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> > It seems that Digital killed off many camera stores.
> ...



User friendly for who? There's a whole segment of the population that is dropping photography alltogether when their film cameras die. That's the seniors. A few of them can figure out computers, most spend more time getting them fixed when there's nothing wrong or looking for their e-mail that was never sent, etc. so, do you really think they can figure out their digital cameras?

Most of those people will not replace their film cameras by digital ones and the few that do will probably never buy an accessory for it if they have the slightest problem figuring out how to use the darn thing.


The other big problem that is causing real photo stores to disappear is that people are always looking for the cheapest price, service be damned. I tend to give my money to local businesses whenever possible even if it costs me a bit more but like the OP, there was no real photo store in my town of Augusta, GA so I had to shop thru the internet or watch CL Atlanta. We can't have our cake and eat it too.


----------



## Kbarredo (Jun 14, 2011)

Well I meant development wise. No need to know how to develope films just print with the right printer. I think the problem is more warranty. People don't need to get their cameras fixed at a store because warranty covers it. Usually when the 3 year warranty is over they upgrade


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jun 14, 2011)

houston camera coop is good for canon or nikon. there is also houston camera exchange which has a big selection.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jun 14, 2011)

Kbarredo said:


> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> > It seems that Digital killed off many camera stores.
> ...



EBAY killed the camera store, not digital. This forum killed the camera store too. i say this cause you can order anything you need online and get good reviews of the equipment online. And many places have forums where you can get more advice on photography. so you dont really need the camera store.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jun 14, 2011)

Kbarredo said:


> Well I meant development wise. No need to know how to develope films just print with the right printer. I think the problem is more warranty. People don't need to get their cameras fixed at a store because warranty covers it. Usually when the 3 year warranty is over they upgrade



Really? Still have some cameras that are over 20 years old... Should I get rid of them because the warranty ran out? Good luck with your photo business.




DiskoJoe said:


> Kbarredo said:
> 
> 
> > Ron Evers said:
> ...



Really? Do you even know how to tell good advice from bad right here on TPF? I doubt it. Now, let's talk about delivery time. Can you really afford to wait for the two day delivery of this important piece of gear you absolutely need when you factor in the costs of the studio space not being used, the model, the MU artist, etc etc? Do you really like to pay for the privilege to work?

Good luck with you business model.


----------



## johnh2005 (Jun 14, 2011)

c.cloudwalker said:


> Kbarredo said:
> 
> 
> > Well I meant development wise. No need to know how to develope films just print with the right printer. I think the problem is more warranty. People don't need to get their cameras fixed at a store because warranty covers it. Usually when the 3 year warranty is over they upgrade
> ...



Holy Thread Hijack Batman!

I just wanted to go and put my hands on some stuff to play with to see what I might be interested in...  

Thank you Breaux, I will give them a try when/if I get up that way.

Thank you as well DiscoJoe.  I will look them up as well.

Anyone know of any places in San Antonio?


----------



## Ryan L (Jun 14, 2011)

My local store (Norman Camera) will match online prices as well, so I always shop local.


----------



## MWG (Jun 14, 2011)

Yea the last Camera Store we had in town just went down, sad stuff.


----------



## Kbarredo (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm just telling the truth cloud.many new photographers nowadays are gear heads. I'm not one of them  still have my 2003 computer


----------



## thinkricky (Dec 19, 2011)

I live in Corpus Christi... Definitely nothing here as far as camera stuff is concerned. I think the smart phones killed the camera shops. Everyone has a legit point and shoot camera on their phone already. Why buy anything else?

I'd consider myself still quite new. Not many people to shoot around with. Let me know if anything is going on.


----------



## kevinkt (Dec 20, 2011)

any reason why you don't just buy online? Seems better than traveling a long time just to go to a photo store.


----------



## GrantH (Dec 20, 2011)

c.cloudwalker said:


> Really? Still have some cameras that are over 20 years old... Should I get rid of them because the warranty ran out? Good luck with your photo business.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



20 year old + cameras are collector items that may or may not get used regularly. You really expect places to keep parts to these in stock? The big box stores don't even do this. If the smaller shops were worried about keeping your old parts in stock they would double store size and have a LOT of old stock. More than likely, your going to be doing your ordering online somehow and probably at least checking ebay in the process.

Dodging bad advice and accepting good advice in not JUST an online problem. Luckily you can in fact judge who to trust on forums by sticking around and reading for a week or two.  We have 3 or 4 that I would trust my money with as well as asking for help on technique or setup for anything I'm doing. Whether or not I follow through and take that advice is my decision in the end.  With that, there are probably 200+ people on here I see post daily that I would NOT take advice from or trust with my money.  Your camera shop owner, whether you accept it or not, is going to push their product brands whether it's what fits you 100% or not.  If they don't sell Nikon...I bet my bank account they don't offer Nikon as a camera that is best suited for you. This is BAD advice, and its NOT on the forums or internet. 

Common sense goes a long way, and i'd hate to see YOUR business model.


----------



## ConradM (Dec 20, 2011)

I hate going to stores anymore. If I can help I order everything from amazon.


----------



## mjhoward (Dec 20, 2011)

ConradM said:


> I hate going to stores anymore. If I can help I order everything from amazon.



THIS is what killed camera stores.  Not digital and not camera phones.


----------



## GrantH (Dec 20, 2011)

mjhoward said:


> ConradM said:
> 
> 
> > I hate going to stores anymore. If I can help I order everything from amazon.
> ...



This is what kills the economy as well, lol. I admit, I order a lot on Amazon...but it's only after I look locally for a couple days or if box stores like wal-mart are the only ones that carry it.  Some hobbies just are not able to be funded locally so Amazon or small online businesses are the easiest/only way to go.


----------



## KmH (Dec 20, 2011)

mjhoward said:


> ConradM said:
> 
> 
> > I hate going to stores anymore. If I can help I order everything from amazon.
> ...


People like the instant gratification buying online provides.

In the last 5 years I bought most of my gear and other supplies online, but I also bought most of it from brick and mortar stores that sold online, like B&H Photo Video.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Dec 20, 2011)

johnh2005 said:


> c.cloudwalker said:
> 
> 
> > Kbarredo said:
> ...



I grew up in San Antonio but live in DC now.  I just shot an email to a friend from SA and will get you info ASAP.  I know there are big box stores (yuck) in SA that carry camera equipment, but I think there may also be Ritz camera stores.  At least there were in 2001 when I was still living there.


----------



## etnad0 (Dec 20, 2011)

mjhoward said:


> ConradM said:
> 
> 
> > I hate going to stores anymore. If I can help I order everything from amazon.
> ...



I'm curious... do any of you that keep talking about online killing local stores bother to look into what you're saying? I'm a book publisher and I sell on Amazon. I don't need a local store and it's cheaper. Lot's of the stuff you see is not for sale by Amazon, it's stores that sell online. Amazon makes a small commission from it.

eBay is the same way. I've bought stuff from out of state physical stores on eBay at great prices. In fact, I got my Panasonic DVX100B from a Pawn Shop selling on eBay for $1,000. The same camera on Amazon was running for $2,500 at the time, and mine included a $400 Sennheiser mic and a $300 MXL mic, which I assume was an oversight by the pawn shop thinking the mics weren't worth much.

Amazon and eBay are the reason some of these local stores can stay open because they are adapting to modern technology. The one's that refuse to sell online are hurting. However, do some research on Amazon and you'll find that about 90% of the items they sell come from individuals or mom & pop stores that need an online presence. If you want to support your local business, but don't want to travel, find them online and make a purchase. You don't have to go into the store to support to give them your business. 

With that said, I shop local, specifically 1 store in town because the owner is always there, she is always helpful, and always nice. If she doesn't have it, I buy online because I don't like the customer service at any of the other stores I've been to so far. I have to really be in immediate need to shop at the local B&C store, which I'll have to do next week because of slow shipping for the holiday and I'm going to pick up my 50mm prime lens. Other than that, I'd be shopping online.

The thing that killed camera stores is not adapting to the times and establishing an internet presence.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Dec 20, 2011)

jwbryson1 said:


> johnh2005 said:
> 
> 
> > c.cloudwalker said:
> ...


----------



## DiskoJoe (Dec 20, 2011)

etnad0 said:


> mjhoward said:
> 
> 
> > ConradM said:
> ...



You killed the bookstore. (kyle from southpark voice) YOU BASTARD!


----------



## gsgary (Dec 20, 2011)

GrantH said:


> c.cloudwalker said:
> 
> 
> > Really? Still have some cameras that are over 20 years old... Should I get rid of them because the warranty ran out? Good luck with your photo business.
> ...




20 year old cameras are not collector items, i have 2 cameras that are over 20 years old that get 2/3 films through them a month, i shot a roll of 120 this afternoon on a Mamiya C330


----------



## mjhoward (Dec 20, 2011)

etnad0 said:


> I'm curious... do any of you that keep talking about online killing local stores bother to look into what you're saying?



Of course.



etnad0 said:


> Amazon and eBay are the reason some of these local stores can stay open because they are adapting to modern technology [...] do some research on Amazon and you'll find that about 90% of  the items they sell come from individuals or mom & pop stores that  need an online presence.
> 
> The thing that killed camera stores is not adapting to the times and establishing an internet presence.



I believe that Amazon and eBay, i.e. internet presence, is actually the reason why these so called 'Mom and Pop' shops are forced to work within razor thin margins in order to stay competitive and sell anything.  Ultimately, this leads to the close of business because they can't even make operating costs.  Even big box stores like Circuit City and Best Buy have or are crumbling because of the 'internet presence'.  

The reason why Amazon and eBay are able to thrive is because they don't have the same kind of overhead.  They have an internet domain which has sales and support staff that likely work out of India or somewhere where labor is cheap... not something a local store can do.  They don't have to pay rental and property fees that a Brick and mortar store does, because they don't have a store front.  And as you say, 90% of the product they sell isn't even handled by them!  They don't have to do any of the logistics involved with getting the product, marketing it, and shipping it out the door.  All they have to do is charge a fee for allowing you to sell your goods inside one giant online mall.  So the result is they force mom and pop shops to compete, not with the electronics store down the road or the next city over... no, they have to compete with everyone in the world now.

Amazon.com Help: Fees and Pricing
fees

Fees for selling on eBay


----------



## gsgary (Dec 2, 2015)

I feel sorry for all of you, my local store is a Nikon and Leica dealer, look behind the counter


----------



## tirediron (Dec 2, 2015)

Leave four year old zombie thread to moulder peacefully.....


----------



## wfooshee (Dec 3, 2015)

Ron Evers said:


> It seems that *Internet selling* killed off many camera stores.



Brick and mortar store can't show you a camera that you can get for 300 bucks less online and expect to stay in business. You go look at the camera, you like it, you walk out and go home to the computer and order it.

What used to be a very nice, very knowledgeable camera store here still exists, but only as a portrait studio.


----------



## beagle100 (Dec 4, 2015)

wfooshee said:


> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> > It seems that *Internet selling* killed off many camera stores.
> ...



I remember those Sears  Olan Mills portrait studios
unfortunately neither still exists (in a recognizable form)


----------



## sabbath999 (Dec 7, 2015)

Kbarredo said:


> I'm just telling the truth cloud.many new photographers nowadays are gear heads. I'm not one of them  still have my 2003 computer



Honestly, I think a lot of gear heads pretend to be photographers.

I am a gear head but I am a photographer first. I love gear, but imaging comes first in my books. 
I own more cameras than just about anybody else on this forum, but that's because I like fiddling with things (and before you say "yeah, right..." I'm talking 50+ working SLR's and 25+ DSLR's plus full lens suites for Nikon, Canon and i'm building up my Sony E lenses now.

Know what I've found? By and large, gear doesn't matter to the final image. I can take the same picture (quality wise) with my D4, my D700, my D40, my Rebel 5TI, my Sony A6000, or my 6D. What really matters most is the glass.


----------



## desertrattm2r12 (Dec 13, 2015)

Somebody shoud tell Clodwaker that age discrimination and prejudice are not pretty. Those Old Fogies were using computers in World War 2, (analog), put men on the moon with Mickey Mouse but effective computers and did and do things you will never even understand.


----------

